# Nexus 7 Full access as a Hard Drive



## digitalwolf (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Guys,

When i first purchased my nexus 7, i turned usb debugging on the tablet plugged it in to my pc running win 7 and had full access to the tablet as a harddrive on my computer.

Now that i have flashed AOKP on my tablet all builds have the same issues, but i am currently running build 5 with android version 4.1.2. When i turn usb debugging on and plug the table in to the computer i can only access the Camera folders (DCIM folder).

Is there a fix for this issue or have i missed something under Developer Options?


----------



## markj338 (Jul 15, 2012)

digitalwolf said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When i first purchased my nexus 7, i turned usb debugging on the tablet plugged it in to my pc running win 7 and had full access to the tablet as a harddrive on my computer.
> 
> ...


Did you connect the device as a media device? I can see everything on my "sdcard" when I plug it in.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Go to Setting -> Storage. Press the ... menu and click "USB Computer Connection". Make sure you have Media device(MTP) selected and not the Camera(PTP). If the camera option is selected it only shows the DCIM folder.


----------

